# airboat curiosities



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

One day, I'm gonna "need" one and am always looking at them on the net.......


But, I have some questions:

1. What's the difference between running aircraft engines and auto engines?

2. We saw a few last weekend in POC......some where very loud, others were very quite. What makes the difference?

3. What are the important things to know or consider when looking at airboats?

4. Other than all the weight being in the back, why do they sit so low in the water when going through deep water?

5. What are things to absolutly stay away from when looking to buy one?



any other info is great. Like I said, I'm not in the market now, but one day....one day......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Aircraft engine will be lighter weight and no cooling system to deal with. On the down side, parts are more expensive when it comes to maintenance. An aircraft engine requires no gear reduction and will make it's rated power with direct drive to the prop. An auto engine requires either belt or gear reduction unit, more weight and cost. Noise can come from either the exhaust, or the prop. Parts to muffle an auto engine are more readily available versus having to fabricate a system for an aircraft motor. I've never seen a muffler system fabbed up for a radial aircraft motor, though I guess it could be done.. Prop noise comes from either the vortexes spinning off the tip of the blades, or the blade tips themselves approaching supersonic speeds and generating a pressure wave. Newer carbon fiber prop designs with six blades or more minimize the noise while still coupling the engines power to the air. Even with a well muffled engine, and a prop running at the right RPM, it is still going to be loud, such is the nature of a big prop spinning a few feat behind your head.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

also curios how folks get around POC in a time wise manor.


Say you leave the fishign Center and head to either Pringle or through Pringle into the back lakes........how do you go? I've rarely seen any airboats run through the Army Cut, then across the bay to Pringle.
But, isn't it pretty time consuming, and fuel consuming, to take the shoreline from Big Pocket, through Lighthouse Cove, then on into Pringle?

How do theytravel to get into Power Lake, and the likes of the farther south lakes?


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Ran a big-block 454 chevy with 2x1 reduction for a while on an 18' with the polymer slide--I would not go with auto engine anymore because you couldn't keep the cooling system from coming "unwound"---you haven't lived till you have had 250 degree antifreeze frying your a-- from a broke hose/coupling/nozzle--happened twice and the last time I was running fairly slow and bailed out of the boat to get away from it--yes I had a kill switch--but fun nonetheless----good times!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm no expert but rebuilt one this year and am constantly learning new information about them.

1. Pros and cons of aircraft vs. automotive is a long debate. Aircraft power is lighter, aircooled, handles excessive hours, and has peak horsepower under 3000 rpms. Most props come apart above 3000rpm. Carmotors are heavy, require a cooling system, need gear or belt reduction to slow prop speed, easier to produce good horsepower, parts are availabe, and doesn't require a aviation mechanic. Since Texas has a lot of open water and requires larger hulls, carmotors have become the preferrred choice.

2. Airboat noise level will be a debated topic as boat numbers increase. Recent R&D with prop companys have made a lot of changes in recent years. A majority of noise is produces by the prop since most engines are running mufflers. By running larger blades and slowing rpm with more reduction, noice levels can be greatly reduced. Belt or gear reduction allows the motors to turn higher rpms while keeping prop speeds low. Most recent reductions used are 2.68 : 1 or 2.37 : 1. Most older boat like mine are running 2:1. WOT is around 5000 while the prop is turning 2500 at the hub and faster at prop tips. 

3. Things to consider for a airboat are no different than any other boat purchase. What is the intended purpose? If hauling gear to the duck blind or fishing with a large group, you may want a 18' or larger hull. If your running rivers a 15-16' may fit your needs better. Riggin can be a huge problem if your running in salt if not SS or aluminum. And with any boat, nothing worse than being underpowered. 

4. Airboat have a lot of weight in the rear and hate deep water. Its a great feeling to hit 2" of water and feel the boat raise up as the water rolls under the hull.

5. 90% of all airboat issues are either the engine or prop. When buying a used boat, realize the engine could last a while or pop the first hour. The only gaurantee is with a new rig. 

Hope my .02 helps. Good luck!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> One day, I'm gonna "need" one and am always looking at them on the net.......
> 
> But, I have some questions:
> 
> ...


1. You won't see a lot of aircraft engines on the Texas Coast because we typically have to run big loads across big water requiring lots of horses. Aircraft engines are more popular in Florida as they may never see big water or heavy loads.

2. Propellers have made huge evolutions in recent years with carbon/fiber technology. I'm running a Whirlwind Whisper tip which is among the newest technology and it's very quiet. It's almost as if the older the prop, the louder the boat.

3. It's all about the motor. The hulls are virtually indestructible and are consider a "long-lived" component as is the belt reduction unit; two items comprising alot of the airboats cost.

4. Just like a flats boat, it falls "in the hole" when running deep water.

5. On our coast, I would say stay away from anything that is direct drive; less than 18x8; or with a rebuilt motor.

If you get serious on making an airboat purchase, I would be happy to give you my two cents by phone at 888-618-4868.


----------



## acm2117 (Apr 19, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> WOT is around 5000 while the prop is turning 2500 at the hub and faster at prop tips.


that would be an incorrect statement the tips are still turning 2500rpm just like the hub they are just turning at more mph because of the increased diameter of the circle. thats what puts the tips so fast/ :dance:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

acm2117 said:


> that would be an incorrect statement the tips are still turning 2500rpm just like the hub they are just turning at more mph because of the increased diameter of the circle. thats what puts the tips so fast/ :dance:


Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

S and D, if you are just talking personal for you and a couple of buds, I have been impressed with the direct drive motors by Mud Buddy or Gator Trax. These are not long distance boats and you have to choose your launches, but they will run pretty skinny. AND the cost a lot less.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

My $.02 worth.
I hunted POC for a few years. Started with a scooter boat, but it was too small and could not carry the load. Got a surface drive, then a bigger surface drive, then a bigger surface drive boat, then gave up on surface drives. Great for swamps, worthless if you ever get near sand or oyster. It came down to this, get an airboat, or stay on the porch. I asked a seasoned guide in POC to be on the look out for a "Safe, Dependable and Affordable" airboat. The man had to get out of his truck and bend over he was laughing so hard. To this day, I'm certain he considers that about the dumbest thing he has ever been asked. I'm certain, given my luck, owning an Airboat would have ended in a bad way for me anyway.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've always wanted to build up an Air Skooter with a nice Harley V-Twin twin cam motor modded for about 85hp and 90ft lbs, belt reduction, carbon fibre 6 blade prop, and put it on something like a 14' old Ski Barge hull or maybe a small scooter hull. All the parts are out there in the ultralight aircraft realm, including the Harley reduction drive.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

S and D,
Looks like you have gotten some good advise on airboats.....your question about leaving out from the Fishing Center and getting to Pringle, etc....I personally do travel that route in my airboat on a regular basis. For me, yes I go through Big Pocket and cut some of the corner at Lighthouse cove if the weather is ok. From there it's into Pringle and on into the other back lakes. Yes you can get to Power Lake and others from that direction. There are other back waterways that will get you just about anywhere in that region. I know other airboat captains choose to launch at Charlies and run the chain of islands. I'm sure the boat time is shorter coming from that direction but I'm not a big fan of running the island....especially in the wind. I've seen some big waves cutting through there. If fuel costs are a big deal for you, you may want to rethink the airboat idea. I'm sure that some airboats don't drink as much fuel as mine but to some degree I think they all are horrible on fuel economy as well as the upkeep from the salt water. Just my $.02


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

thanks for thinking of it, but nope fuel economy isn't a thought.
Heck, I'll even offer to buy the gas, and other necessities for anyone that'll offer to take me with them on their airboat. That's gotta be cheaper than owning one. 

The more gas I buy in POC, the more fun I've had.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the way you think........the little wheels in my head are turning....maybe I need to sale my boat to a friend and just buy gas.......I like it.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Hook'em Hideout said:


> I like the way you think........the little wheels in my head are turning....maybe I need to sale my boat to a friend and just buy gas.......I like it.


Take me before U sell it :biggrin:


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> 1. You won't see a lot of aircraft engines on the Texas Coast because we typically have to run big loads across big water requiring lots of horses. Aircraft engines are more popular in Florida as they may never see big water or heavy loads.
> 
> 2. Propellers have made huge evolutions in recent years with carbon/fiber technology. I'm running a Whirlwind Whisper tip which is among the newest technology and it's very quiet. It's almost as if the older the prop, the louder the boat.
> 
> ...


Do all of them come with that seat accessory??????


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

check out diamondback airboats....my uncle has one and in my opinion they make some of the safest airboats...granted they are not cheap and they are made in flordia


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

good post spots. i'm in the same boat. looking to get one before next season too. i've been doing alot of looking for answers myself and this post helped too. i got this guy i ran accross says he can put together for me in my price range and he said it'll meet all the needs. hope he can do it. i'm sure airboats fall into the same catagory as this " if has t*** or tires its gonna cost u". good luck


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

check out airboattrader.com .


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Once you Go Blowboat... There aint nuthen else.

Contrary to belief though they are not unstickable. They just get you stuck more than what you thought you could be. 

Be careful, get some stick time before you start puttin lot of weight it it.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Airboat Seat Accessories*



seattleman1969 said:


> Do all of them come with that seat accessory??????


Seattle,

The "seat accessory" that you mention cost $60K for starters, the airboat is free!

Double K


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> Seattle,
> 
> The "seat accessory" that you mention cost $60K for starters, the airboat is free!
> 
> Double K


heck, KK

$60k seems cheap for one of those...........


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

KK, 
When I bought my new Air Ranger a few years ago Faron did give me that option........I think I'm going to have to put a call into him. They may offer it as an upgrade or add-on now.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> heck, KK
> 
> $60k seems cheap for one of those...........


Maintenance not included


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Aggiedan said:


> Maintenance not included


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a dd, it still is a lot of fun, I run all over the trinity marsh, but it is not a ground runner, trust me I tried,


----------

